# Yea!! My N. Similis have arrived! (Pics)



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm so excited to have my long awaited N. Similis. I got these guys in yesterday, but they were hiding out in thier shells until this morning. They are just so adorable! Ya gotta love em'! I decided to dedicate my 29 gallon just to these guys! There are 2 adult pairs, and two juvie fry.
Here are a couple of pics...hope you enjoy them!




























Excuse the poor tank shot and lack of background, I plan on putting a plain black background on it. 









A couple of little fry were thrown in the mix.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Excellent! :thumb:

But you need a ton more shells... get at least 5 per fish! They are colonial, and will be more comfortable if you put the shells closer together, or make two piles.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 15 shells in there right now....they are just mostly submerged under the sand...There are plenty there... they're just a little hard to see from the pics.  BUT... I do have more on back up, another 15. :thumb: I don't know if you can see it, but there are two groupings, one on the left and one on the right, in each grouping there are about 7 or 8 shells. I just like submerging them under the sand with only the opening, it looks a bit more natural....


----------



## jen0cide (Sep 12, 2008)

They look great! I've been looking into getting some myself, but cant seem to find them! I bet they're a blast to watch.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck finding them... I looked at all of the vendors and watched aquabid for a while and they only came up once on aquabid... that was how I found mine. Plenty of multis, just the similis seem harder to come by... not sure why though..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice :thumb: Nice find because you're right, they're not common. I'm considering going with them 
myself instead of multi's for that reason. Just wondered if there was any difference in behavior between 
simili's and multi's. Have you kept multi's, so you'll be able to compare?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

congrats i had a pair till the male jumped  but yea they are awesome fish. so how many are in the tank? 5 fish?


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

4 adults (hopefully two pair) and two fry that were free.


----------



## jen0cide (Sep 12, 2008)

Are they of big enough to breed yet?

*hint* :wink:


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Actually, one of the males sent to me was a proven breeder.... so...... keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

prov356 said:


> Very nice :thumb: Nice find because you're right, they're not common. I'm considering going with them
> myself instead of multi's for that reason. Just wondered if there was any difference in behavior between
> simili's and multi's. Have you kept multi's, so you'll be able to compare?


It's less common to put a turd in an aquarium than fish but you don't see people going out of their way to do that.

I have a colony of about 30-40 multis in one tank and a colony of 20-30 similis in another. I like my multis a lot more. My multis are going to get the bottom of a 55 all to themselves.

Similis are harder on each other than multis and are not as busy as multis. Multis are much more outgoing.

This is just my opinion. Your mileage may vary. To not have either because you're waiting for the harder to find of the two is just silly.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> To not have either because you're waiting for the harder to find of the two is just silly.


Thanks for the feedback, I think.  I've been called worse.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I did not mean to insinuate that you were silly and I apologize if my message came across harshly.

I think all fish are great and if you were to get either you'd be happy.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's quite all right. I don't take anything on an Internet forum to heart. Now that would be silly.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep go with multies if you can not find similis. I have for a couple of years now I think. Still not seen any similis here in that time. I guess I have not looked hard enough? I do prefer the look of the similis shown here so get both in separate set ups?

To "gild the Lily" I would add more shells. They both come from massive shell beds.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

prov356 said:


> That's quite all right. I don't take anything on an Internet forum to heart. Now that would be silly.


Hurrah! Finally someone has said it. The voice of common sense!


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I like my turds in my aquarium! :lol: Actually, I've never had multies before and was just 'lucky' when I stumbled upon some similis. I prefer thier 'less bald head' vs. the multies and I'm happy I have them... I find my similis quite interesting! Granted some say in comparison to multies they are dull, but I guess I don't have that to compare them to, so they're quite enjoyable to me. I enjoy watching the dominate male in the tank herd his females in thier shells. They've made quite the 'mountains' and 'rifts' in my aquarium so far! I will post more pics today to show you how they've 'redecorated' the tank. :lol:


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 5 similis. great lively fish and very terratorial. The amount of sand they can shift is incredible.
One of my favourite Tangs


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice little set-up for your fish. Clean water-healthy environment.! 8)


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's some of the latest pics! I actually got some decent shots of the dominate male in the tank! Hope you enjoy... I love these guys!

Dominate male and one of his girlfriends









Dom & sub-dom male and female


















She's waving her tail here trying to get his attension :lol:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice fish :thumb: Short videos would be great too. Keep posting on these because I'm really interested to know what behaviors you observe.


----------

